# Need some Facebook likes...



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys and gals. Awhile back I started a facebook page called Predator Wild. I was hoping i could get some of you over there, and hit the like button. Also, im having a T-shirt giveaway for best predator photo. Photos need to be in by September 10th. After that I will hold a photo contest every month for another shirt.
Now then, Im in no completion with PT or any other forum. I started this page for the love of predator hunting. Facebook is world wide, and if we can promote sites like PT and other forums, stores, and hunting products at one place, i think it would be good for all. PW is non-profit. Like i said, there are other hunters just like us here on PT, that could come together threw my page.
Dont forget while your there post a pic, and a story, please. You could be sporting a PW T-shirt next month. Thank you. and a big thanks to Chris Miller.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Predator-Wild/158517400892488


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good deal man. I've liked it. Also added it to PT and PPC's favorites on FB.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm right on it buddy!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Will do SMY !!


----------



## tnt1960 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just liked it!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Just liked it from my page and from Missouri Hunters Journal's page.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Done done here on your "likes" showme--- you can PM me anytime you want to send me a T-shirt for advertis'in up here in the rockies.lol.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Come to think of it, I like t-shirts too. In fact, I also sell them for a living so look me up! lol


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Somehow i figured this would cost me.... Chris send me a link


----------

